
Waze for Drones: Expanding the National Airspace - JumpCrisscross
https://robotrabbi.com/2018/06/12/waze-for-drones-expanding-the-national-airspace/
======
sytelus
This whole thing looks pretty overblown to me. It seems people are trying to
take the concept of air traffic control at airports and applying it for
potentially millions of devices in much larger free space. The main assumption
being that air traffic control works great so lets "scale" it up. The thing is
that air traffic control is centralized and comes with all the bad things
associated centralized systems, bureaucracy, thick regulations and lack of
efficiency not the least of it. Flights are routinely delayed, planes often
circles around in air for no reason - all because of inefficient centralized
traffic control model.

The alternative is the traffic control model we use on roads that _actually_
scales up. Cars can go wherever they want and whenever they want as long as
they don't enter prohibited areas, remain under certain velocity and don't
collide with each other. I think this would be perfect model for drones. We
can have two types of drones: (1) which are equipped with level of tech that
can do obstacle avoidance and have restrictions map (2) all other. The
category 2 should fly below certain altitude and weigh below certain limit.
Category 1 should be able fly anywhere as allowed by restrictions map. There
is no need for centralized air traffic control.

~~~
saagarjha
Cars need roads to drive, but drones can literally go anywhere.

~~~
godelmachine
Moot point

------
sokoloff
> Recently the FAA instituted a new regulation mandating that all aircraft be
> equipped with Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast (ADS-B) systems by
> January 1, 2020.

The FAA has not mandated that on “all aircraft”, only on those aircraft
seeking to use airspace where transponders are currently required. A lot of
aircraft will choose not to equip and remain perfectly legal to fly.

